# Ruth Moschner - hört beim "Riverboat" auf



## sluderjan (30 Nov. 2013)

:thx::thx::thx: an Ruth Moschner für Moderation, Mode, Präsentation und ein bezauberndes Lächeln in vielen Sendungen seit 2010! Am 13. Dezember 2013 wird es die letzte RIVERBOAT-Sendung im MDR geben, denn Sender und Moderatorin wollten ihren Ende Dezember auslaufenden Vertrag nicht verlängern, wie verschiedene Medien berichten. Was Neues hat sie bisher nicht angekündigt. Also alles Gute auch fürs Private (ein Baby?) und auf ein Wiedersehen!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Reuters (1 Dez. 2013)

Ich will Ines Trams als Nachfolgerin!!


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Dez. 2013)

Wäre schön wenn die Kim Fisher wieder zurückkehrt!


----------



## comatron (1 Dez. 2013)

Letzte Sendung überhaupt oder letzte mit Moschner ?


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Dez. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Letzte Sendung überhaupt oder letzte mit Moschner ?



Letzte Sendung mit Moschner. Die Nachfolgerin steht laut MDR auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## chini72 (2 Dez. 2013)

Oh NEE!! Nicht meine Ruth!!


----------



## fredclever (2 Dez. 2013)

Ich schlage Ines Krüger als Nachfolgerin vor.


----------



## emperor-666 (17 Jan. 2014)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn die Kim Fisher wieder zurückkehrt!



Da kannst du dich ja jetzt freuen: Sie kommt tatsächlich zurück


----------

